# Just Wanted to share!



## mybabysewanka (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello.. I am fairly new to this site.... I am posting on here because I have a paint mare that was bred to a friesian stallion last year and I am expecting the baby towards the end of May the first week in June. I am super excited the stallion is amazing, and my mare well I just love her! As soon as I can get batteries in my camera I will be taking pictures of her to put on here I have some now that are from last year. I just wanted somwhere to post so I could share my excitement. YAY! thanks for reading.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome to the HF and congrats on the soon arriving foal. Very exciting times and sleepless nights! :lol: Keep us posted on the developments.


----------



## mybabysewanka (Feb 15, 2009)

I will for sure keep posted she is getting big she as at her ninth month here in a couple weeks and man she is starting to show... Like I said I will try to get some pictures of her precious pregnant self on here probably today sometime?


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome ma'am and enjoy the ride


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome! Congratulations on the upcoming arrival!


----------



## mybabysewanka (Feb 15, 2009)

*here are pictures*

:lol:these are the pictures of my baby she will be 9 months the first week in april.


----------

